# American Football tryouts (UAE national team)



## Matt2234 (Aug 14, 2010)

Hi All,

Recently I have joined team Dubai which is considered the national team in Dubai for American Football. They are always looking for more players and tryouts for the team end this October. There are a full range of talent levels but you must be between the ages of 21-35.

Also, if you have children or would like to coach they have started a youth league for all ages.

Yes, this is a full contact league, with all the necessary padding provided.
Please PM me or contact someone from the website listed below.

  AFA   -   A M E R I C A N   F O O T B A L L   A C A D E M Y

Hope to see some of you out there.
Thanks


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Not wanting to join but watching will be mighty nice


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Are spectators allowed? I would like my son to learn about American Football!


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

i would like to join .. pm'ed you


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Dubai 49ers!


----------



## Matt2234 (Aug 14, 2010)

jnx/pamela: Right now we are just having tryouts but after October it should be well organized and should be fun to watch. I will let you know when. Pamela how old is your son? They have youth leagues available depending on age.

Hash: I PM'd you my number give me a call if you are interested, we could use more experienced players. Next tryout/practice is Saturday 10:30am Safa park. All are welcome.

Cowboys!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

My son is 3....don't know if he's old enough yet but I would love to bring him over so he can at least watch the sport! Do keep us updated, thanks!


----------



## Timberwolf78 (Jun 18, 2009)

Matt2234 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Recently I have joined team Dubai which is considered the national team in Dubai for American Football. They are always looking for more players and tryouts for the team end this October. There are a full range of talent levels but you must be between the ages of 21-35.
> 
> ...


Any tryouts planned for Dec or so? I'd really love to tryout now but am not in the best shape.


----------



## Matt2234 (Aug 14, 2010)

Timberwolf78 said:


> Any tryouts planned for Dec or so? I'd really love to tryout now but am not in the best shape.


There are a lot of people out of shape, don't worry about that. Just come out this Saturday if you really want to play. By December the team will be made and don't know if they will still pick up people.


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

Matt2234 said:


> There are a lot of people out of shape, don't worry about that. Just come out this Saturday if you really want to play. By December the team will be made and don't know if they will still pick up people.


i would love to join the team but i wont be in Dubai during Dec, as i have to travel a lot for work


----------



## Matt2234 (Aug 14, 2010)

Hash4272 said:


> i would love to join the team but i wont be in Dubai during Dec, as i have to travel a lot for work


I travel for work also as do most people on the team so just go when you can, the coaches are lenient. I just like playing football whenever i can.


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

Matt2234 said:


> I travel for work also as do most people on the team so just go when you can, the coaches are lenient. I just like playing football whenever i can.


so if we miss a game or two, its ok? you dont get kicked off the team? and what about equipment, i dont have anything here not even the shoes


----------



## Matt2234 (Aug 14, 2010)

Hash4272 said:


> so if we miss a game or two, its ok? you dont get kicked off the team? and what about equipment, i dont have anything here not even the shoes


If you start missing games you wont get kicked off the team if its legit. But im sure you wont getting much playing time. Just depends, everything is in the early stages at this point im curious myself to see how everything will turn out.

They will be giving us everything cleats, pads, helmet, etc... after you make the team. So at minimum you will need cleats to try-out. I had to get soccer shoes bc you cant find football shoes anywhere.


----------



## Timberwolf78 (Jun 18, 2009)

So what's the difference between the Stallions and the Falcons? Are they the same team?


----------

